# Govdeals



## rickzeien (May 13, 2019)

I have found quite a lot of pieces of the equipment I need on the government auction sites. govdeals.com and go-dove.com. 

This is one such find. It is a Speedy Melt combination crucible/forge furnace. Mifco Model MP 47. 

I bought a new safety flame controller from the manufacturer. (Great to work with) and a new transformer for the spark ignition. Works perfectly. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-cP7PPkNHZQ3WmpIEzBGVQuRRroJqn8D/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickzeien (May 16, 2019)

Glass jacketed reactors.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-2qhnV-OX140Whb4xylElRZQHVIloZr1/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

